# Opiniones de dispositivos para actualizar un computador



## gonzalo (Abr 4, 2005)

Hola, solo quiero que me aconsejen como puedo armar un buen computador,
Y aparte que haya una relación calidad-precio mas o menos accesibles para la compra.  

Me interesaría también que expliquen para que los componentes son los elegidos cuales son sus ventajas y sus desventajas 

Por su ayuda y atención muchas gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 21, 2005)

Para armarte una CPU, tenes 2 opciones en el mercado actual (con sus variantes), estas son Basados en Intel o AMD.
Potencialmente existen grandes diferencias en las prestaciones de estos dos tipos de procesadores, pero analogamente podemos hacer una simetria de performance de cada uno de ellos.

Creo que podemos definirlas en 3 simples caracteristicas (a groso modo).

*Intel*
- Mayor costo
- Poca Temperatura
- Mayor Bancada, menos aceleracion

*AMD*
- Mas económicos
- Procesadores con mucha Temperatura
- Menor Bancada, pero mayor aceleración

Siempre, el analisis de armado de un PC, debe ser en base a : Precio/Calidad, Tareas a desempeñar/Rendimiento.
Lo demas, es secundario, Monitor, Placa de Video, ya que no definen la caracteristica principal de la PC.


----------



## cdbular (Oct 6, 2005)

En realidad actualmente los AMD son mucho mas frescos que los intel, si te refieres a los socket A, ólvidalos ya están descontinuados. Los Procesadores actuales de AMD: semprom 754 y A64 se calientan muy poco, por su parte los Pentium 4 Prescott se calienta mucho además de que rinden menos.


----------

